# Horóscopo del Ciclista MTB (…y su ascendente bicicletero)



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry guys,  escribi este en español y de verdad me da una pereza enorme traducirlo al ingles  , pero espero que les saque una sonrisa hoy viernes para comenzar un estupendo fin de semana bicicletero!!.... :thumbsup:

El Horóscopo del Ciclista MTB (&#8230;y su ascendente bicicletero)

Estoy seguro que muchos de nosotros, los ciclistas de Montaña alguna vez en nuestra maravillosa y deportiva vida, hemos abierto y leído un poco del periódico y encontrado en algunas de sus secciones, casi siempre donde vienen los "muñequitos" el famosísimo y ultra consultado: horóscopo. Algunas veces llamado "El Zodiaco"; ahora la pregunta seria&#8230;, alguna vez en tu vida le han atinado a lo que vives, te sucede o te predicen en esos horóscopos??

Lo dudo&#8230;...

Sin embargo tengo el honor de presentarles el nuevo!, único!, magnifico! mas original! y mas atinado!... Horóscopo MTB, "diseñado exclusivamente para Ciclistas de Montaña (y selva) de México y el mundo!!". Donde podrás encontrar el signo ascendente que rige tu vida de ciclista. Ahora, gracias a este innovador horóscopo, los ciclo montañistas podrán saber como rodaran y actuaran regidos por su ascendente bicicletero, los astros, los dioses y la suerte en las rodadas en que participen. (y una buena bendición de su abuelita tampoco les caería mal)

SIEMPRE LEE LAS LETRAS CHIQUITAS: Este horóscopo es único entre los horóscopos, no se refiere a fechas exactas en que la luna u otros astros rondaban tu casa la noche en que naciste ó como afectaran tus habilidades al manubrio, tampoco se guía en tu fecha de nacimiento, ni tampoco predice el futuro, ni evitara que te llenes de lodo u arena si te caes. Este horóscopo va mas allá de lo entendible, nos muestra como es tu personalidad a través de tu ascendente bicicletero. Las opiniones expresadas en este Horóscopo no se refieren a nadie o algo en especial, así que si se sienten ofendidos o atacados con este material, no lo lean, ignórenlos, dense la vuelta, prendan la TV con los Power Rangers y mejor cómprense un triciclo apache!

Descubre tu ascendente ciclista:

Escorpión
(El que parece alacrán):
Los escorpiones son ciclistas de montaña sumamente competitivos que piensan que son muy famosos. Ellos pueden ser todo excepto famosos. Los Escorpiones creen que son excepcionales ciclistas de nacimiento. Sus habilidades al manubrio pueden ser todo excepto excepcionales de nacimiento. En la realidad los escorpiones nunca completan una rodada de mas de 20km de XC y procuran entrar en las menos competencias posibles, Normalmente cuando entran a una competencia terminan lastimando&#8230; a todos los demás participantes de la carrera y nunca la terminan poniendo todos los pretextos que existen. Pasártela en el piso es signo de ser un escorpión clásico. La mayoría de los escorpiones más temerarios no alcanzan la madurez ciclista, ya que se deciden por el Downhill sin pensar en sus limitadas habilidades. Los ciclistas de Montaña Escorpiones son los que tienen las pólizas más caras de seguros contra accidentes.

Sagitario
(El compadre que tiene su cabeza y su torso pegado al cuerpo y piernas de un caballo):
Los sagitarios son los ciclistas light!. Normalmente no la piensan mucho cuando se trata de ir a rodar a la montaña más difícil, así como tampoco la piensan mucho para treparse en la bicicleta para ir a comprar papas y refrescos a la tienda de la esquina. Tristemente siempre que se trata de escoger bicicleta, no la piensan y siempre compran la primera que se les cruza, por lo general la mas barata, a veces queremos creer que esto se debe porque siempre andan cortos de lana o son medio codos, pero la verdad es que nunca la piensan y solo se suben y ruedan en cualquier bicicleta, y siempre tienen la mala fortuna de que son bicicletas que normalmente no son muy buenas en la montaña&#8230; o el pavimento&#8230; o donde sea, lo que hace a los sagitarios sean ciclistas de montaña promedio porque difícilmente mejoran. Básicamente, los sagitarios generalmente tienden a tener problemas porque nunca la piensan en muchas cosas.

Capricornio
(La cabra):
Si alguna vez ven a un ciclista de montaña, trepado en una vieja bicicleta tubular sin suspensión, utilizando un jersey de hace 10 años y ya medio roído, con guantes cortos mas viejos que mi abuelita, que eran de color Amarillo fosforescente de nuevos, hace 15 años y que ahora ya perdieron el color de tantas lavadas y utilizan botas Caterpillar de trabajo pesado para tener mas protección en los pies en las rodadas, las probabilidades de que estés viendo a un capricornio son enormes. Sorpresivamente los capricornios son extremadamente amistosos y amigueros, son individuos que disfrutan enormemente meterse al lodo y embarrarse hasta detrás de los oídos muchísimo. Para ellos, jamás pasara por su cabeza, ni existe o existirá la frase: "Necesito comprarme una bici nueva". Normalmente los Capricornios piensan que el aluminio es un metal que no sirve para nada en las bicicletas de montaña y que entre mas pesada la bici, mas aguanta los golpes y te hace bajar la montaña más rápido. Los capricornios son excepcionales competidores&#8230;. porque les vale si llueve, truena o relampaguea, y queda todo enlodado&#8230; lo adoran.

Acuario
(El compadre que siempre se le cae el agua de la cubeta):
Los acuarios son los mas raros y a veces traicioneros miembros de la familia de signos ascendentes del horóscopo ciclista del MTB, Alguna vez estos individuos fueron propietarios de alguna buena bicicleta de MTB, pero después de descubrir que rodar en la montaña, la bicicleta no es tan fácil de controlar, rebotas mucho, te caes constantemente, acabas adolorido, te tienes que levantar temprano los domingos, tienes que dejar a un lado los reventones y las desveladas y sobre todo, que no es tan fácil como se ve, y además de eso, cuando quieren parchar las llantas pochadas, reparar su bicicleta o ajustarla para rodar mejor, se dan cuenta que es bastante confuso y complicado y simplemente no pueden, el típico acuariano se da por vencido de rodar por la montaña y se convierte en un increíble defensor del medio ambiente (o de cualquier otro tema). Cambian sus hábitos deportivos por dos grandes razones, la primera es porque son simplemente papanatas y la segunda es porque no aman nada más que a si mismos porque ven con desprecio que los demás tengan la fortuna de practicar un deporte que ellos no pueden. Estos seres mejor conocidos como doble cara y considerados entre los ciclo montañistas como hipócritas. Son muy difíciles de distinguir, la única clave que puede sacar a relucir su ascendente acuariano es cuando dicen entre líneas algo como: "Si&#8230;, alguna vez tuve una bicicleta de MTB y era muy bueno pero me aburrí porque no tenia competencia y después de ver como afectaban el ecosistema ahora estoy en contra de que circulen por las veredas" Dicen que estos seres debido a sus personalidades confusas y su agenda fanática por salvar el planeta (o cualquier otro tema) no son capaces de sobresalir en ningún deporte, o hobby en el que participen.

Piscis 
(Los peces que siempre están encontrados):
Los Piscis son ciclistas de montaña que tiene la extraña necesidad de rodar exclusivamente en áreas húmedas, como los bosques lluviosos, las selvas húmedas, cruzar rios, arroyos o simplemente rodar cerca de ríos, lagos, lagunas, cenotes y el mar. Cuando estos individuos no les queda otra mas que rodar en zonas áridas y desérticas, se sienten trágicamente fuera de lugar y se convierten extremadamente ansiosos y desesperados. En situaciones de zonas áridas extremas, se la pasan buscando y pensando en el mítico "oasis", y si no lo encuentran se la pasan buscando arbustos porque creen que si hay vida, entonces debe haber agua cerca, ya que son capaces de acabarse el liquido de su camel bag en los primeros 5km de rodada. Los ciclistas de montaña Piscis son muy fáciles de identificar, solo tienes que fijarte bien y encontraras que cargan con protección de lodo y lluvia para los zapatos, chamarras para lluvia, sus bicicletas tienen por todas partes aceites repelentes de agua, silicón en la base de los zapatos de montaña para que no se filtre el agua, y siempre, siempre, siempre, cargan con un traje de baño extra por si las dudas, además de una muda de ropa seca y limpia. Aunque estén en el desierto

Aries
(El carnero):
Los arianos son ciclistas pasionales, extremadamente persistentes, y les gustan los grandes retos pese a las adversidades, un ciclista Aries es generalmente un muy buen ciclista de montaña con muchas aptitudes que logran a base de intentarlo, intentarlo y seguirlo intentando. Generalmente logran siempre todo lo que se proponen sobre la bicicleta sin importar el precio que tengan que pagar por ello. Un ciclo montañista Aries es muy fácil de ser identificado entre un grupo grande de ciclistas. Excepto por la ocasional salpicadera de plástico que no se usa normalmente o la refacción extra que acaba de colocar en porque ya rompió la anterior, sus bicicletas están normalmente rayadas, marcadas y golpeadas por una numerosa cantidad de impactos fuertes que han tenido. Sus cascos, y aditamentos de MTB son y se ven exactamente igual que su bicicleta, llenos de golpes y marcas. Dicese que algunos arianos sufren algún tipo de daño cerebral que los conlleva a desordenes mentales que los hace capaces de hacer todas las locuras que hacen.

Tauro
(El Toro):
Los Tauro se caracterizan por la ridícula necesidad de velocidad y poder de pedaleo infinitos. Los Tauro siempre quieren las mejores y mas ligeras bicicletas que les alcancen a ofrecer esas milésimas de segundo que puede ofrecer el rodar 1/16 de km/hr mas rápido que el día de ayer, Si estas en un bike shop y entra alguien con una bicicleta toda de carbono, con componentes XT o SRAM de ultima generación y los quiere cambiar por los componentes del nuevo modelo 2008, que le solicita al vendedor del bike shop aunque sea por pedido especial, entonces estas frente a un autentico toro. Los bike shops sobreviven y generan sus ganancias gracias a estas las personas de este signo, les encanta explotarlos, siempre ofreciéndoles componentes, refacciones o partes que pueden hacer que anden 00.00056 km./hr. más rápido de lo que ya logran,. Dicen que frecuentemente los ciclistas bajo este ascendente, después de descubrir que las bicicletas de ruta son más rápidas comienzan a dejar la montaña, y cuando descubren las motocicletas, comienzan a dejar la ruta, y cuando se suben a automóviles más rápidos, comienzan a dejar el motociclismo. Porque son los verdaderos amantes de la velocidad.

Géminis
(Los gemelos): 
Los Géminis son probablemente los ciclistas de montaña más malentendidos que existen. Nunca los encontraras rodando solos, siempre van con un compañero, probablemente en pares, porque no les gustaría estar solos en la montaña si su bici sufriera un desperfecto o lo agarre la noche. La mayoría de las veces hacen tan buena amistad con su compañero de rodada que a partir de ese momento difícilmente lo veras rodando al lado de otro ciclista mas, además de que nunca se perderá una rodada a la que vaya su compañero de rodadas. Los Géminis odian rodar solos, rodaran siempre mínimo en pareja. Sin embargo, eventualmente, tarde o temprano, perderán el interés en su compañero de rodada, y terminaran rodando con alguien mas. Desafortunadamente los Géminis son vistos con malos ojos erróneamente, ya que por siempre rodar acompañado por su habitual compañero de rodada los consideran como&#8230;. seres enamorados entre si.

Cáncer
(El cangrejo): 
Estos son individuos que indudablemente adoran las bicis viejas y se saben toda la historia del ciclismo, son los nostálgicos del MTB. Todos los detalles acerca de la historia, de las rutas, secretos ganados con la experiencia, las marcas que iniciaron el MTB, y todo, todo sobre la historia del MTB. Es mucho muy fácil identificar a un cáncer, hablan todo el tiempo acerca de todas las bicicletas que han rodado en su historia desde la prehistoria de este deporte, presumen todas las competencias en las que han participado desde los inicios del ciclismo de montaña, suelen conocer los tips que se usaban en antaño, les encanta ir a buscar rutas nuevas, no usan GPS y guardan todas las revistas añejas de ciclismo, y normalmente siempre le andan encontrando "peros" a todas las bicicletas nuevas de alta tecnología y las nuevas categorías del ciclismo de montaña. Los cancéranos, sienten que el MTB "ya no es lo mismo que antes" (y tienen un punto). Y siempre buscaran mantener vivo el espíritu original del ciclismo de montaña.

Leo
(El Leon): 
Los Leo son la crema y nata del ciclismo de montaña. Sus talentos naturales son difícilmente encontrados solo en muy pocos ciclo montañistas. Adicionalmente, sus talentos son envidiados por muchos de nosotros, los ciclo montañistas "mortales". Durante su vida en la bicicleta de montaña, difícilmente pierden alguna competencia, siempre van adelante en los grupos y se entrenan diario cerca de 8 a 16 horas diarias, porque no pude existir un ser que les gane, como los buenos gallos en cualquier gallinero cantan, así tengan una bici vieja, o una nueva, siempre dan lo mejor de si, llevan dietas especiales, van al gym y hasta se consiguen novias/os ciclo montañistas y a sus hijos desde chicos, los suben a las bici, les compran casco y los meten a competir, normalmente estos Leos, son personas sencillas, agradables y siempre comparten sus conocimientos cuando les pides ayuda. Disfrutan todas las rodadas, sean sencillas o técnicas, porque simplemente su vida es como dice la canción: rodaaaar y rodaaaar, rodaaaar y rodaaaar&#8230; (He de comentar que algunos me ofrecieron $100.00 US dlls por poner su nombre como ejemplo en esta lista&#8230;jejejeje)

Virgo
(El signo con forma de mujer):
Los ciclistas regidos por este signo son los que gastan más dinero en el último y más caro modelo de bicicleta que sale al mercado con toda la "mejor" tecnología y que se ve impresionante, aunque no funcione tan bien como se ve. Básicamente, los Virgo valoran más que se vea impresionantemente hermosa y llamativa su bicicleta, que la eficiencia de la maquinaria que la hace trabajar, normalmente la quieren mas que a su esposa/o. Si ven a alguien rodando en una bicicleta increíblemente llamativa, con dobles suspensiones que parecen motocicletas, que de su gran tamaño parecen caballos, usando siempre accesorios y ropa Fox, pero siempre sin sobresalir por su capacidad de ciclista, entonces están viendo a un ciclo montañista Virgo. Los Virgo odian ensuciarse, son los Dandy del ciclismo, y raramente los veras con la bicicleta con lodo, polvo o sucia, siempre la tienen brillante, reluciente y completamente limpia y después de una rodada la desarman toda, pieza por pieza para limpiarla y que se vea increíble. A pesar de la pasión de los Virgo por este deporte, son detestados por muchos otros ciclo montañistas, particularmente los cancéranos.

Libra
(La balanza): 
Los libra tienen un talento increíble, que es increíblemente subestimado. Los libras aman tanto este deporte que generalmente son dueños de varias bicicletas de montaña. Cada una de estas bicicletas sirve para un propósito diferente. Por ejemplo, yo conocí a un libra que tenia seis diferentes bicicletas. Una de ellas era para BMX, tenia otra para XC Hardtail, y por supuesto no le faltaba la XC de doble suspensión, también tenia una exclusivamente para Downhill, tenia otra por si llegaba un invitado sin bicicleta, tenia una mas en el entrenador y por supuesto no podía faltar una bicicleta de ruta en su colección!. Los libra aunque despiden un talento increíble, la mayoría difícilmente acabaran compitiendo profesionalmente, ya que son tan buenos que les gusta incursionar en todos los estilos y es prácticamente imposible dedicarse a una sola categoría para desarrollarse increíblemente bien.

La próxima vez que compitas o simplemente salgas de rodada con tus amigos, observa cuidadosamente a todos los ciclistas, y no te sorprendas si cada ciclista encaja en alguna de las descripciones de los ascendentes bicicleteros del El Horóscopo del Ciclista MTB

Por: 
Alberto Cárdenas
MTB Cancún & Riviera Maya
www.mtbcancun.com


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Buenisimo!!!!

(Creo que soy Virgo con ascendente Cancer...   )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

hmmm... 

No tan agitado.... soy Sagitario y no compre la primera bici que vi 

Bueno, no soy una maravilla rodando, pero en cuanto a la bici...nahhhhh


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

yo soy geminis... aunque sí suelo rodar solo... no me gusta mucho, pero a veces es bueno para mi salir solo y darme en la madre yo solito por no tener con quien perder tiempo cotorreando (y por ende descansando)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yo soy acuario.... y es cierto.. yo solia taner una MTB......


... ahora tengo 2


----------



## hector.miranda (Dec 20, 2005)

*soy libra!!!!*

Chale, s[i concuerda con la descripción de mi horóscopo... chin... jajaja... saludos!!!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Yo soy Piscis.. y me la paso casi siempre en el agua :eekster:  eso cuenta? ah y por cierto no soy tan joto para el agua ni el lodo.... jejeje solo no hay que perder el glamour....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Yo soy Piscis.. y me la paso casi siempre en el agua :eekster:  eso cuenta? ah y por cierto no soy tan joto para el agua ni el lodo.... jejeje solo no hay que perder el glamour....


Eso es todo, toc!!

De Glam-Metal a Glam-Biking!!! :thumbsup: 
(Lycras y shorcitos debajo de la rodilla incluidos...  )


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

El Horóscopo del Ciclista MTB (…y su ascendente bicicletero)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Está muy divertido el Horóscopo , pero en mi caso casi nada coincide, por no decir nada.....y ¡ Qué bueno !!!!!

the last biker
"I feel the close encounter with a new one bike "


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Eso es todo, toc!!
> 
> De Glam-Metal a Glam-Biking!!! :thumbsup:
> (Lycras y shorcitos debajo de la rodilla incluidos...  )


Si de Glam-Metal a Glam-Glam-Popero-Norteño-Pirata.... como cambia uno! :eekster: aún asi tan Rudo como 100% Fashion! :rockon:

Ya veras! impondré y marcaré moda y estilo por las montañas!!! 

o()xxxxxxxxxxxxxx0==========================>

Gloria y larga vida a mis pescadores!!!!


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

aqui uno de cataluña 

muy bueno el horoscopo y te voy a pedir un favor 

si me das tu permiso para ponerlo en el foromtb de españa
que creo que les gustara a todos los de aqui 

un saludo


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Hola aspirina! !

Me duele mi cabezaaaaaaaaaaa! :cryin:  



aspirina said:


> aqui uno de cataluña
> 
> muy bueno el horoscopo y te voy a pedir un favor
> 
> ...


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

aspirina said:


> aqui uno de cataluña
> 
> muy bueno el horoscopo y te voy a pedir un favor
> 
> ...


Seguro que SI, es de uso publico!, como todas las veredas para rodar!! :thumbsup:

Saludos desde la tierra de los microbikinis, las playas y el sol!


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

algun dia me gustaria poderme acercar por cancum pero soñar es gratis

gracias y un saludo


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

para que veais como va por el otro foro

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?p=3336776#post3336776

aries

un saludo


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

aspirina said:


> para que veais como va por el otro foro
> 
> http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?p=3336776#post3336776
> 
> ...


Excelente, solo recuerdales que es el ascendente a su signo..jejeje, no el signo en si, y para quien te pregunto, de donde lo saque, la forma de escribirlo fue la mas simpatica, me fije en como son mis amigos con los que normalmente ruedo en MTB que son todos unos personajes!! y de ahi fue ligando los signos.... y asi nacio :thumbsup:

Disfrutenlo mucho!
y veran que todos los ciclistas algo tienen que se asemeja

Cancun no es un sueño, en realidad cada dia es mas barato venir!, sobre todo si vienes de España, hay unos paquetes increiblemente bajos, llegando a cadenas como RIU y Oasis.

Saludos a todos
Alberto


----------

